# New Plymouth EV Seminar (17th Sep)



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey folks, there's a free seminar on EVs coming up next week (Wednesday the 17th) at the Copthorne Hotel in the heart of New Plymouth city at 6pm.
Apparently there will be a PhD lecturer from Waikato University. I'm guessing it could be Dr Mike Duke? I hope so, he knows his stuff and is a really nice guy. 

Anyway, I'll be there in the EV and if you're reading this and in New Plymouth that night then come along. 

Not much info on this page other than dates & times unfortunately: http://www.ipenz.org.nz/ipenz/nzecal/eventdetail.cfm?eventid=3727


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Gav. Yes they are happening around other parts of the country too. Check out http://www.ipenz.org.nz/ipenz/nzecal/default.cfm?keyword=pickering for a location close to you. I will have been asked to have my car at the Nelson meeting.


----------



## paulmo_on_tour (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey all, will try to be at the Auckland one. Any others?

Paul


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

I will definatly be going to the Chch one.

also a little off topic congrats Gav with the video for Gameplan. It looks great well done.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> Apparently there will be a PhD lecturer from Waikato University. I'm guessing it could be Dr Mike Duke? I hope so, he knows his stuff and is a really nice guy.


This is Mike Duke's lecture. I'll be at the Auckland one on the 22nd.


----------



## Wingnut (May 17, 2008)

Fantastic Stuff!!
I'll be at the Nelson Lecture for sure!. I will have to get leave from work for the night....am sure it wont be a problem ... cough cough.
I'll do my best to spread the word too.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

MaverickNZ said:


> also a little off topic congrats Gav with the video for Gameplan. It looks great well done.


Hehe, that was a fun day even if I had to bake in suit in front of 800w of lights. Watch out Hollwood.  For those who haven't seen it and need a laugh, it's at http://www.mygameplan.co.nz/main.asp under the "Showcase" tab.


----------



## daimlerman (Aug 18, 2008)

Has anybody who is going to the NP EV Seminar got a voice recorder or similar, I'd love to go but have a prior commitment so if somebody could record it I'd be really grateful. Cheers Richard


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

You wouldn't believe it. I thought it was tonight but it was last night. I cocked up and missed out. I was going to show people the car too. Bugger.


Grumble grumble.


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Bugger, dam and blast. Sorry about that. Check out http://www.neri.org.nz/pdfs/e5/duke_ets_2008.pdf Will be much the same info anyway. Not sure if you are allowed, but can anyone video it for Gav and others??


----------



## paulmo_on_tour (Aug 31, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> You wouldn't believe it. I thought it was tonight but it was last night. I cocked up and missed out. I was going to show people the car too. Bugger.
> 
> 
> Grumble grumble.


Well Damm Gav! Guess you have to come to Auckland and the other towns to make up. LOL 

Nice work on the ride btw, like the tidbits on how you made it. 

Cheers,

Paul Summers


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

Anyone from around the BOP coming to the seminar in Tauranga on the 30th?

For those that have attended, was the a Q & A? Thinking I might have a few questions. I read the brief and it looks like there could be some debate on the electricity supply / generation assumptions. I'm a planning engineer for the local lines company so this is our bread and butter really....

Anyhoo, looking forward to it. Seems like they've put a lot of effort into designing a hub motor and LFP battery set up. I'm a bit disappointed about the brief dismissing EV conversions as not being viable.

Sam.


----------

